# Neue Schrift auf nen Butterkeks



## -ps_noob- (31. Oktober 2002)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich neue Schrift auf den Butterkeks (s.unten) bekomm? Bei der Suche hab ich nix gefunden!
thx


----------



## addïct (31. Oktober 2002)

Hab's mal auf die Schnelle probiert:

Text einfügen
Text ausrichten
Text selektieren
Auf die Ebene mit dem Keks gehen und kopieren
einfügen
Textebene löschen
Ebeneneffekt -> Bevel und Emboss -> Pillow Emboss (keine Ahnung wie das auf Deutsch heißt, der vierte auf jeden Fall

Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## -ps_noob- (31. Oktober 2002)

Sieht mir zu unrealistisch aus, trotzdem thx! Sonst noch wer?

/edit: Habs jetz selber nochmal probiert, so wie du es beschrieben has, und ich glaub ich weiss jetz wie! Ich kopier die Auswahl der Texteben auf die Hintergrundebene, verkleiner die Auswahl so weit, bis die Buchstaben sehr, sehr dünn sind, füll sie dann mit einem Grau, und dann "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief"! Ich hoffe so geht es! 
thx nochma


----------



## addïct (31. Oktober 2002)

Ja ich hatte ja auch geschrieben "auf die Schnelle". Das Bild war nur, damit du eine Idee bekommst wie es aussehen könnte!


----------



## 3DMaxler (1. November 2002)

hehe geile idee.... stimmt schaut weng zu sauber aus... probier doch einfach embos und dann spiel weng mit den werten rum... müßte gehen.


... warum hat nur jeder die englische version?


----------



## addïct (1. November 2002)

Weil ich die von Ebay habe!?!  Weil die günstiger war, warum auch immer!


----------



## -ps_noob- (1. November 2002)

Bin jetzt soweit! Hab folgende Fülloptionen verwendet:
- Schein nach Innen
- Abgeflachte Kante und Relief
- Glanz
- Farbüberlagerung

Hab da 'n bisschen mit den Werten rumgespielt, und letztendlich is das bei rausgekommen:


----------



## X-trOn (1. November 2002)

Ich mein das is jetzt geschmackssache aber addicts version gefällt mir besser.

wenns dir zu gerade aussieht dann probier das ganze mal mit einer ausgefranzten schrift

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## 3DMaxler (1. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von -ps_noob- _
> *Bin jetzt soweit! Hab folgende Fülloptionen verwendet:
> - Schein nach Innen
> - Abgeflachte Kante und Relief
> ...



sie unecht aus... man sieht sofort das es gefakt ist... du solltest die selbe farben nehmen wie der keks hat und mit embos einfach schatten werfen... spiel mit weiß und schwarz (is weiter un in den optionen)


----------



## -ps_noob- (1. November 2002)

OK, werds mal versuchen! thx!


----------



## -ps_noob- (2. November 2002)

so ungefähr?


----------



## 3DMaxler (2. November 2002)

schon besser nur die farbe paßt nicht zum keks...

ach ja falls ihrs noch nicht wisst... kekse erhöhen das risiko an krebs zu erkranken!


----------



## Mythos007 (2. November 2002)

> ach ja falls ihrs noch nicht wisst... Kekse erhöhen das Risiko an krebs zu erkranken!



was ist das denn für ein Unsinn ?

Hier mein Vorschlag ... ist zwar ein wenig krümelig die Schrift
aber das könnt ihr ja dann besser machen - Bis dann dann Mythos


----------

